# Sound design FREE tools



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Maybe this thread becomes sticky, I want to share some nice free tools that I know are worth to work with to experiment on sound.

Feel free to share! <3 🌈


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Ribs by hvoya audio


granular sound design tool for Win and OS




hvoyaaudio.itch.io


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Downloads server down…


I just noticed this as I was about to upload the first public OS-X build. I will make some new arrangements as soon as possible to enable the downloads again…




xenakios.wordpress.com


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Cecilia


Cecilia 5 ear-bending sonics for OSX, Windows & Linux Cecilia is an audio signal processing environment aimed at sound designers. Cecilia mangles sound in ways unheard of. Cecilia lets y…



ajaxsoundstudio.com


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Soundgrain


SOUNDGRAIN Granular Sound Synthesis Soundgrain is a graphical interface where users can draw and edit trajectories to control granular sound synthesis. Soundgrain is written with Python/WxPy…



ajaxsoundstudio.com


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Flower Child Filter | Soundemote


Flower Child Filter is a free VST/AU filter plugin aptly named for its goal to have a clean and resonant sound.




www.soundemote.com


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

REAPER | ReaPlugs



ReaFir for Windows


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Soundmagic Spectral - Michael Norris, Composer


b9 ©2015 Michael NorrisSoundMagic Spectral is a freeware suite of 23 Audio Unit plug-ins that implement real-time spectral processing of sound. This groundbreaking set of effects give you unprecedented control and creativity in the processing of




www.michaelnorris.info










*Complete Effects List*
Included in Soundmagic Spectral are the following plug-ins:

Spectral Averaging
Spectral Bin Shift
Spectral Blurring
Spectral DroneMaker
Spectral Emergence
Spectral Filterbank
Spectral Freezing
Spectral Gate and Hold
Spectral Gliding Filters
Spectral Granulation
Spectral Harmonizer
Spectral Partial Glide
Spectral Pitch Shift
Spectral Pulsing
Spectral Shimmer
Spectral Shuffle
Spectral Stretch
Spectral Tracing
Spectral Weave
Chorus
Grain Streamer
Idee Fixer
Super Filterbank


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Pure Data & Purr Data






Pure Data — Pd Community Site







puredata.info









purr-data


Purr Data - Jonathan Wilkes’ cross-platform Pd-l2ork version



agraef.github.io


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 10, 2020)

Cool. 
does free reaktor ensembles count?


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Cool.
> does free reaktor ensembles count?


I think so


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Multimedia Synthesis, Design, and Performance with MSDP


Free music performance software. Open source, non-linear



www.musicsdp.com


----------



## JEPA (Feb 1, 2020)

Gorgon is still alive:





Legacy Plugins - Inear Display


Legacy Inear Display VST and AU plugins.




ineardisplay.com










here some mangle with (not only) Gorgon, from String Quartet to drone:


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 3, 2020)

Petition for this to be stickied!

Valhalla Freq Echo:









Valhalla Freq Echo: Freqency Shifter Plugin | Free Reverb Plugin


Not necessarily stoned, but beautiful. Freq Echo is perfect for dub, Dr. Who, and all of your psychedelic needs. Bode-Style Frequency Shifter + Analog Echo Emulation create surprising sonic effects. Subtle chorusing and double tracking to barberpole phasing and flanging to endless glissandos...




valhalladsp.com


----------



## JEPA (Feb 6, 2020)

SPEAR Homepage


SPEAR Homepage



www.klingbeil.com










*S P E A R*
*Sinusoidal Partial Editing Analysis and Resynthesis *
for macOS, MacOS 9 and Windows



nice free EDU software for analysing and mangling. Look for the time stretching/expanding function too!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 11, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Cecilia
> 
> 
> Cecilia 5 ear-bending sonics for OSX, Windows & Linux Cecilia is an audio signal processing environment aimed at sound designers. Cecilia mangles sound in ways unheard of. Cecilia lets y…
> ...


I remember this from my extensive Csound daze...


----------



## JEPA (Feb 14, 2020)

TAPESTREA: A New Way to Design Sound



Video: tapestrea.mov

*TAPESTREA* : *T*echniques *A*nd *P*aradigms for *E*xpressive *S*ynthesis, *T*ransformation,
and *R*endering of *E*nvironmental *A*udio (also known as *taps*)

*- - - - a - new - way - to - design - sound - - - -*



authors:​[ tapestreators ]date:​2004 - presentversion:​0.1.0.6 (tap tap)






*EPATARETS


what is it?* : TAPESTREA (or taps) is a unified framework for interactively analyzing, transforming and synthesizing complex sounds. Given one or more recordings, it provides well-defined means to:



identify points of interest in the sound and extract them into reusable templates
transform sound components independently of the background and/or other events
continually resynthesize the background texture in a perceptually convincing manner
controllably place event templates over backgrounds, using a novel graphical user interface and/or scripts written in the ChucK audio programming language

Taps provides a new way to completely transform a sound scene, dynamically generate soundscapes of unlimited length, and compose and design sound by combining elements from different recordings. Tailored for sound designers, audio researchers, composers, and anyone interested in experimenting with sound.

*go forth and design cool sounds*



*Download!*


----------



## emid (Feb 16, 2020)

Awesome thread.


----------

